# New reel options...Penn Squall or Shimano TLD?



## Aquahollic

I'm thinking about picking up a new reel for trolling. I already have a TLD 25 so I know how they feel. My question is, do I go with a TLD 30 or a Penn Squall 60? Price wise, the TLD is ~ $300 and the Squall is ~ $180. Line capacity, the squall is bigger. Does anyone have any experience with the Squall?

BTW, I primarily troll the Nipple or Squiggles in my 22' Century. Therefor marlin are an option but not the target. Dolphin and Wahoo are the target species.


John


----------



## cody&ryand

I love my tld 30 have no experience with the squall


----------



## billin

*Tld*

Not impressed with anything Penn has out except there VSX international series you may want to look at the 16 VSX as an option as well


----------



## Michael f sights

I have had bad luck w/ Penn since they started making them in China. Stay w/ Shimano.


----------



## TURTLE

Aquahollic said:


> I'm thinking about picking up a new reel for trolling. I already have a TLD 25 so I know how they feel. My question is, do I go with a TLD 30 or a Penn Squall 60? Price wise, the TLD is ~ $300 and the Squall is ~ $180. Line capacity, the squall is bigger. Does anyone have any experience with the Squall?
> 
> BTW, I primarily troll the Nipple or Squiggles in my 22' Century. Therefor marlin are an option but not the target. Dolphin and Wahoo are the target species.
> 
> 
> John


*I have put my Squall through the paces a few times without any complaints. Buy two and forget the TLD you already have a TLD. Make the comparison yourself and save some cheddar.*


----------



## bigtallluke

I was also considering your exact two options listed. After extensive research from legitimate sources and anglers, I chose the Penn Squall. I JUST got it via UPS this evening, so I obviously have not fished it yet. It looks and feels great! I was looking at the TLD 25 vs The PennSQL50, so there might be some differences, but i chose the Squal for a few reasons. 1) the shimano had a cheesy looking handle where as the squall had a nice egg grip, 2)The ratcheting LD was a nice feature that I think will be great for trolling, and 3) PRICE!


----------



## nb&twil

I've been in love with the Squall since it came out. Just feels more comfortable to me and has a few added features that are neat. 
Line capacity rings are a benefit to tell you when you're at 2/3 and 1/3 of your line. I have a tendency to worry about line capacity when a big fish runs off a coupe hundred yards. Knowing that I still have plenty of line keeps me from creeping up on the drag prematurely. Not really a structural bonus, but helps me manage the fight a little better.
The drag is rated at 30lbs at max. I am fully convinced we can get more than that out of the 60. However, if I need more than that much drag, It's time to step up to Internationals for pulling lures. But, it's nice to know I have that as an option if a bigger fish does pop up in the spread (sounds like you have a similar scenario as you mentioned marlin are possible, but not the target species).
The Squall has an infinite anti-reverse and I don't think the TLD's do. I feel like that puts less strain on the gears when there's no "slop" back to position. 
Another thing that I like is the flip up/down lugs. If I'm not using a harness, I don't need harness lugs sticking up. But, if I do want to strap in, I can pop the lugs up and latch on. Again, not really a structural difference, just an added comfort that I like.
All I can give you is my opinion and personal experience. I have used TLD's for years and they almost always got the job done. I had one (TLD 25) blow up on me (stripped the gears) about 2 years ago and haven't used anything but Penn since then and haven't looked back. Penn had some hiccups a few years ago, but recently there have been lots of good products coming from them. Which leads me to a question for Michael f sights... Have you fished any of Penn's new reels? And did you know that Penn still makes several of their reels in the USA? All of the internationals and torque reels are made in the same Pennsylvania plant where Penn has been for longer than I've been alive. To my knowledge, there are no other reel companies that make any of their reels in the US (except Ardent, but I don't think anyone is going to saltwater fish with them). I don't mean to come across confrontational, I just want to state some things that people don't seem to realize.
Aquaholic, whatever you choose, good luck to you! Give us reports and pictures of what you catch!


----------



## Starlifter

If you can spend a little more in your budget; i'd look into the Okuma Makaira 2-speed lever drags, the Okuma Cedros lever drags; and the Okuma Cedros star drags is also another good choice. These three model's were built when Okuma collaborated with Tiburon Engineering who make some stout reels.

*Okuma Makaira*
https://www.okumafishing.com/product/view/reels/lever-drag-reels/makaira-two-speeds









*Okuma Cedros (lever drag)*
https://www.okumafishing.com/product/view/reels/lever-drag-reels/cedros-ld









*Okuma Cedros (star drag)*
https://www.okumafishing.com/product/view/reels/star-drag-reels/cedros-star-drag


----------



## Xpac

The Squall will do just fine. I know a few who have one and they like it especially for the money. The TLD has a lot of history and is arguably the best reel in its price category. A step up from that is the Penn VSX and the Okuma Makaira mentioned above. None of the previous mentioned reels are a bad choice. It's pretty much down to what you want to spend.


----------



## Michael f sights

To NB & Twil,

Yes I have heard Penn still makes some reels in the USA. I had 3 bad Penn reels in a row about 4 years ago & have talked w/ Penn reps about the issues. I grew up on Penn & have used them for over 30yrs now & I still use about a doz very often. However, Penn was a great USA company, who got bought by a French company & started make some products in China which left many customers with sub-par products. 
I have heard good things about the Squall, but until Shimano products give me the problems that Penn has in the past, I will stay w/ Shimano.

Good luck & tight lines no matter what brand you fish.


----------



## Aquahollic

Thanks guys. I appreciate all of the feedback. I think I will go with the Squall. I'll post pics when it I catch something.


----------

